# I started to like Monteverdi more and more trought is madrigal 7



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Madrigal 4 it did not 4-5 to be franckly honnest fail to impress, me vespers is a work of art to th same lvel as Rembrant painting mastery...

Than madrigal 7 on naxos well it blew me away moreso than my first copie on brilliant... not that Brilliant is bad but may i says a tad boring, than the is th naxos , whitch dos a decent job, this was
quite impreessive release

Whaat piece of works of Monteverdi introduced you to his nusic, show me your old vynils please
I did not knew Gesualdo did a madrigal whhit monteverdi.

to this composer that his an herald legend there is more than mets th eyes :tiphat:

just like Gabrielli, Allegri , Palestrina or fabuleous polyphonist.
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do try the Maria vespers Deprofundis, really not to be missed.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I really got into Monteverdi recently but from an operatic perspective. Great music!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Madrigal 4 it did not 4-5 to be franckly honnest fail to impress, me vespers is a work of art to th same lvel as Rembrant painting mastery...
> 
> Than madrigal 7 on naxos well it blew me away moreso than my first copie on brilliant... not that Brilliant is bad but may i says a tad boring, than the is th naxos , whitch dos a decent job, this was
> quite impreessive release
> ...


I feel the opposite way. I enjoyed the earlier books but as soon as Monty starts to write operatically, with all those instruments behaving like independent voices, it loses all the intimacy which I like in music. For me Bk 4 is the end of the road with this music, I like prima prattica, that's the style which seems closest to 16th century polyphony.


----------

